# paypal account



## adithya_s (Sep 7, 2007)

guys i need to open a paypal account.. just to accept some ammount from southafrica..
 how to do that? and what'll they charge? and i don have credit card.. i have only debit card.. which account is good? please guide me..
thanks in advance..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 7, 2007)

hmmm....well guys help me out too...can we even use ITZ cash with paypal acc.

Adithay s...u gotta accept amount frm SF...well am not sure but did u got ne Email frm sumone tellin ya about some million $ and some sead family...if thats so....its fake...


----------



## adithya_s (Sep 7, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> hmmm....well guys help me out too...can we even use ITZ cash with paypal acc.
> 
> Adithay s...u gotta accept amount frm SF...well am not sure but did u got ne Email frm sumone tellin ya about some million $ and some sead family...if thats so....its fake...




no no.. i had shopped online.. i'm returning the product so getting back the money.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a personal account there. It is totally free. And if the transfer you make is less than 500$ then this is the best bet. Or else go for a premier account


----------



## adithya_s (Sep 7, 2007)

mad1231moody said:
			
		

> Get a personal account there. It is totally free. And if the transfer you make is less than 500$ then this is the best bet. Or else go for a premier account


 
hi the sender is asking me for the email id.. 
is it the id which i use to log in into the pay pal account?
when i asked the same question to him.. he told no..
 please make it fast its very urgent..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 7, 2007)

adithya_s said:
			
		

> * is it the id which i use to log in into the pay pal account?*



Yes, that correct


----------



## adithya_s (Sep 7, 2007)

please guys help me.. or else i'll be in loss.. please


----------



## ahref (Sep 7, 2007)

Sukhdeep has already given the answer.


----------



## adithya_s (Sep 7, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Sukhdeep has already given the answer.



sorry.. i mean how will the transaction happen? if i give him the id what how will he send ? please i wanted brief procedure..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmm.. If you have a local SBI account then you can ask your party in RSA to transfer the money from SBI's Johannesburg branch .. Trust me it will be faster and will cost you very less .. 
Paypal will charge you when you'll take out the money ..


----------



## boosters (Sep 8, 2007)

i think you must try on remit2india.com.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 10, 2007)

> sorry.. i mean how will the transaction happen? if i give him the id what how will he send ? please i wanted brief procedure..



You give him the paypal e-mail id and he will send you the amount in that account. You will be able to see the balance of your paypal id.And then you can ask for a check from paypal for your balance there


----------



## adithya_s (Sep 12, 2007)

mad1231moody said:
			
		

> You give him the paypal e-mail id and he will send you the amount in that account. You will be able to see the balance of your paypal id.And then you can ask for a check from paypal for your balance there


how do i get paypal email id?
u mean the email id i use to login to my paypal account? i use my yahoo id..


----------



## abinesh (Sep 14, 2007)

yea .. the mail id u use to login into paypal is your paypal id and it is this id that you ought to give him


----------



## ajex (Sep 15, 2007)

create a paypal account...then add a credit or debit card....eroll for epanded use...and they will charge 1.95 $ in ur bank statement allowing u too send money....to complete expanded use program  u need to fill in the code in ur bank statment to ur paypal account.....now ur limit will be 2500$

and u will be verified with paypal....

now send and receive money upto 2500$


----------



## esn979 (Nov 4, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> hmmm....well guys help me out too...can we even use ITZ cash with paypal acc.
> 
> Adithay s...u gotta accept amount frm SF...well am not sure but did u got ne Email frm sumone tellin ya about some million $ and some sead family...if thats so....its fake...






hi Abhishek, those millions are just fake.
i am getting a lot like that every month.
Just avoid that.
They won't pay you. and They will ask for money for bank transactions etc. 
You should not give them the money


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 5, 2007)

if u need $ give me indian cash n take $


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

Just create a personal a/c so that the tax is not cut for every amount if you need help just pm me i will guide you


----------



## din (Nov 5, 2007)

Have a look at *this thread* too


----------



## micokiccha (Dec 22, 2008)

hi aditya, even i am having the same problem. pls let me know if u find some solution


----------

